# Need best ISP for gaming / lowest latency (from bangalore to european servers)



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey, I'm from bangalore, I'm using *BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 950* which gives me 300+ ping always to any european server.

Results from current internet connection:


Spoiler



Pingtests:
*www.pingtest.net/result/79946415.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/79946453.png

Speedtests:
*www.speedtest.net/result/2648631319.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2648636072.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2648638529.png



So, I'm planning to get a new internet connection to play online games without lag.

I heard ACT is best in terms of speed and pricing, but I'm not sure about latency. Is it good?

*My requirements:*

Ping of < 200 to a DE/NL or other european server
Atleast 4Mbps download speed. Upload speed doesn't matter.
FUP limit 6-8 GB or more
Budget: 3000₹ per month (might adjust if selection is really good)
No downtimes
_I'm aiming for < 200 ping mainly, I can adjust to changes in other requirements - to some extent_

Please write me ISP name, plan name and if possible - a ping test result too, to NL (netherlands) / DE (germany) host & your opinion about it of course.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I do know a few Bangalore guys and they say Airtel broadband is also good there. I mean in terms of speed and pings too.

Ask forum member RCuber; he's from Bangalore.


----------



## blademast3r (Apr 17, 2013)

Im from bangalore.. I play dota2 on EU servers (Stolkholm and  luxemborg). Pings are abt 150ms.. using airtel.. Note however that Airtel has its own suite of issues.. Current issue for me being frequent disconnections.. And their CC is pathetic.. All they care about is closing tickets rather than solvin the issue.. Before this I have had many other problems.. If you are okay with dealing with these people every now and then, then go for it


----------



## d3p (Apr 17, 2013)

Hardcore said:


> Hey, I'm from bangalore, I'm using *BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 950* which gives me 300+ ping always to any european server.
> 
> Results from current internet connection:
> 
> ...



Which area are you Staying ?? AFAIK, ACT is not available in most of the areas in bangalore. Even airtel also don't have all the plans available at  all the areas ??

Please specify...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 17, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Im from bangalore.. I play dota2 on EU servers (Stolkholm and  luxemborg). Pings are abt 150ms.. using airtel.. Note however that Airtel has its own suite of issues.. Current issue for me being frequent disconnections.. And their CC is pathetic.. All they care about is closing tickets rather than solvin the issue.. Before this I have had many other problems.. If you are okay with dealing with these people every now and then, then go for it



Just tell them if you are not going solve this ASAP I'm not going to pay any bills and will disconnect BB by my self 
"Unka gala pakadlo yeh kehe ke ki koi aur ISP Lelunga" it worked for me


----------



## d3p (Apr 17, 2013)

blademast3r said:


> Im from bangalore.. I play dota2 on EU servers (Stolkholm and  luxemborg). Pings are abt 150ms.. using airtel.. Note however that Airtel has its own suite of issues.. Current issue for me being frequent disconnections.. And their CC is pathetic.. All they care about is closing tickets rather than solvin the issue.. Before this I have had many other problems.. If you are okay with dealing with these people every now and then, then go for it



Well, atleast its far better than other ISP's. Have good plans, better pricings with speed & no **** job.

Tata : Sucks big time. Promises Eiffel Tower during booking, will get Mobile data speed at the end.

BSNL : If it works, it works like charm. If it doesn't then CRY...

Tikona : Another pathetic service.

Airtel : If you can handle the CC, then rest all u can do is ENNNJOYY..

MTS : Cry...Die Gringo


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I won't be able to survive with airtel, I found so many complaints, for example the newest one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/173137-need-help-debugging-my-ping-issue.html

When I asked someone using ACT 2 Mbps till 30 GB, he got 300 - 380 ms to DE/NL servers.

Would ACT Privilege (15 Mbps) plan be good for getting < 200 ping? Anyone has had experience with it?

Or should I simply risk with airtel? Is airtel *comparitively * the best?

About coverage, ACT is available in my area, I confirmed it.


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

Hardcore said:


> I think I won't be able to survive with airtel, I found so many complaints, for example the newest one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/173137-need-help-debugging-my-ping-issue.html
> 
> When I asked someone using ACT 2 Mbps till 30 GB, he got 300 - 380 ms to DE/NL servers.
> 
> ...



Go to nearest Airtel Customer relationship center & get your yourself clarified.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

Airtel pings to SE Asia is about 70ms, Europe is <200 ms. once in a month the internet just dies, and takes about an hr to come back on. apart from this there is SmartBytes page which pops up now and then when you reach 80% of your FUP limit. other than that there is no problem. 

I am also looking out for ACT connection, but concerned about pings. will check if any neighbors have ACT installed in their residence.


----------



## ashwin.hellboy (Jan 26, 2015)

I subscribed for ACT on 9th Jan 2015. My documents was accepted on 11th Jan. The payment was accepted on 12th Jan.
I was supposed to get the connection within 10 days as per the SMS I received from ACT Team. 
After a few days, an ACT electrician installed a distribution box at my home and told me that the technical team will connect the cables to your workstation. The technical team never showed up.
So, I registered an ACT request No 0003592279 on 16th Jan spoke to Prashanth from ACT who assured that this will be solved within 24 hrs. Surprisingly, I got a SMS that my broadband service has been activated and with it my username and password.

Next day (17th Jan), I got a SMS that the ticket has been resolved, and to reopen the ticket, type "N" and send to 8861202208 which I sent.
On 21st Jan (The Day I should have got the connection), I got the same SMS that the ticket has been resolved, and to reopen the ticket, which I sent on 22nd Jan. 
And again on 24th Jan with the same SMS.

I had requested the ACT Team (Prashanth, Kiran, Chiranjeevi and Anand) on different occasions to provide me with an internet connection. So far, no one from the technical team has responded. Note: I'm using BSNL connection to write this review.

The only update I get is that this issue will be resolved in 24 hrs and the periodic SMS to reopen the ticket.

I'll inform all on when and how this ends, i.e., When I'll get my connection and will I get a connection from ACT!!!

Hope all goes well...

Some useful information the ACT team gave me:
Maximum number of lines distributed from a box is 8.
The distribution box consumes 5 Watts of input power supply.
In return for the power supply for the distribution box, monthly Rupees 50 will be reduced in the internet bill.
RJ45 cable is used for internet connection. (I didn't know)


----------



## ashwin.hellboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, with reference to my previous comment, I 'm updating the current updates.

Today (1st Feb 2015) I got my first E-Bill to pay Rs.508 from Team Act. How nice of them to be so prompt in generating the Bill.

FYI, I still haven't got my F*****G internet connection yet ACT Team. This system is totally stupid!!!

The ACT Team wants me to pay for the internet I haven't used at all? Any kid with a little bit of common sense can prevent this error from happening. What exactly is the Team doing?

Dear Readers, Please let me know if there is any better way to spread the word in order to prevent others innocent subscribers from facing my problem. (Posting my issue on Blog sites having ACT content is my way..)

Readers and Bloggers, I do not know what to do. Raising any more ACT tickets is of no use. I have already raised enough tickets to get an internet connection which is still in progress.

One more stupidity from the ACT Team and I'm definitely gonna sue them. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------

